# Control 3 displays con anodo comun mediante LPT



## figue (Jul 4, 2006)

hola, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, asiq, me gustaria q me den una mano con esto.. necesito mostrar ciertos datos de mi pc en 3 displays de 7 segmentos de anodo comun.. estoy usando VB6 y puedo manejar 1 display solo, pero.. para manejar los 3 a la vez, necesitaria multiplexarlos.. pero el LPT se maneja con +, asiq.. no tengo ni idea de como convertir esa señal positiva en negativa para poder encender cada parte de cada display.. si alguien me puede dar una mano con el montaje (siendo lo mas explicativo posible.. xq.. nuevamente.. soy nuevo en esto y no me manejo demasiado todavia.. jeje).. o si ya respondieron a esta pregunta en un post anterior.. muchas gracias!


----------



## icarus (Jul 4, 2006)

Podrias utilizar en vez de displays 7 segmentos de anodo comun,displays de catodo comun.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 5, 2006)

Así es como ya le dijo mi compañero icarus, puede usar de cátodo comun pero ojo   , eso quiere decir que los esta conectado directo, la verdad si se es cuidadoso no pasa nada yo muchas veces así le hago.

Pero lo que se recomienda es aislar el puerto para no ir a quemarlo, puede comprar optoacopladores 4n26 y con estos puede controlar tanto display de ánodo como de cátodo, eso por si ya gastó en los display, además estos optos le servirán por siempre.

Para lo de mostrar en muchos, puede multiplexarlos, pero el problema es que cuando quite el dato  y lo pase a otro al que se lo quitó le va a desaparecer el dato, a menos que lo haga repetidas veces y a gran velocidad.

Pero esto es mejor con cerrojos sin mux, mete el dato a un display lo cierra y le quita el dato y el cerrojo lo sige manteniendo ahí y así sucesivamente.

Saludos


----------

